# how frequently will a healthy dog lick his #2 area?



## Burrito (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate to join a new forum with a noobesque question, so I apologize in advance! My name is Matt and my dog Bauser "Burrito" Burritovich has a medical issue I figure I'd ask about before keeping his vet appointment tomorrow. My experience with cat and other pet forums has been that most medical questions are answered with a "see a vet" chorus, but I am of the firm belief that there must be some canine conditions analogous to the common cold in humans, which is not only the #1 reason Americans visit ERs, it is also the most pointless and arguably counterproductive illness to see a doctor for. Apparently I'm also the last pet owner without his own grove of $100 bill trees.

Lately my 5yo boxer/pit mix (giant puppy) has been licking his butt a few times a day. I'm an exceptionally patient person, but for some reason, this _really_ irritates me and grosses me out, especially if I can hear it.

I have used exam gloves to examine his feces and attempt to express his anal glands, but there seem to be no issues (however, I am unsure if ZERO discharge is ok).

At one point a year ago, shortly after I adopted him, he was licking this area quite often and I discovered that he had an infection in both glands. Pus would issue from both of them. Over the course of a week, I would brave the effort to express them, with less and less issuing, and it seemed to clear it up. Needless to say, it was revolting. 

I tried to express them a few days ago and then again today, but absolutely nothing came out. Is that OK? Will dogs sometimes lick for no serious reason? I have only seen him 'scoot' once, and it was a month or so ago, but I believe it was after he ate a bunch of long human hair out of a garbage receptacle.

One concern is that he remains ideal in weight (muscular; ribs _barely_ show in the right light) despite his food intake doubling (or more) since he discovered that he can get somebody to feed him if he bangs his dish around. Of course, my worry is WORMS, a concept that sends shudders down my spine.

Any advice other than "go see a vet" would be profusely appreciated.


EDIT: he's been eating Kirkland Signature chicken, vegetable & rice dry food for the last year, and their new salmon & sweet potato dry food for the last few weeks. His stools are frequent, solid and huge.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's normal for most dogs to lick their butts at least a few times a day. Being dogs and all. But it sounds like this isn't normal behavior for HIM, and whenever a dog shows a new behavior like that, it bears watching. At this point I'd say to just keep an eye on him, and call the vet if anything gets worse. 

Some vets will run a fecal test without actually seeing the dog--you just bring in a fresh stool sample and they'll test it. You can ask if your vet will do that. Do you give him de-wormer on a regular basis? Use Heartgard Plus or anything like that?


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Some dogs like to lick themselves and may come times where they feel the need to "clean". Just keep watch in case this is his way of sensing a infection coming on but has not gone full blast to where it is obvious to us. 

Does he have anything popping up in his poop? Anything like a worm would itch their butt and something that does need vet care. Sometimes those things do not show up in poop though to where we can see. Have you used any type of preventative treatments? This though usually will show up with other symptoms of your dog acting off if he's uncomfortable. To cut down on vet visits, you can always collect some poop and drop off at the vet so they can charge you only the lab fee to run the test and not a appt visit if you think it has something to do with worms.

Hopefully some other people have better suggestions.


----------



## Burrito (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for responding!

It does sound like something that all dogs do, but when you see him do it, you realize that it's not something you see dogs do. It is gut-wrenching. 

I have never given him any parasite treatment; I appreciate your suggestion of dropping off the stool for lab work. What is a reasonable lab fee? Nothing has appeared in his stool. I have pretty good up-close vision, but I'm not sure what to look for in the way of eggs. Are there any other symptoms to look out for?

I just realized that there was a point a week or two ago that I smelled pus (a very distinctive odor) when he was licking something in the back seat of my car.

Ugh.

Thanks again for responding!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Doublecheck with your vet, but zero anal gland discharge is pretty normal I think. Visible worms in the stool usually look kinda like a few grains of white rice, might be moving slightly, or maybe egg noodles sort of. You'll know soon as you see 'em. But they don't get expelled until dead or nearly dead.

Could I just say, I really admire you're dog's name.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Make sure the vet knows you smelled pus. If the original anal gland infection never really went away he may be having a relapse. 

As for reasonable lab prices, that really varies by region and by vet. It would be impossible to say what's reasonable in your area, for your vet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo just had his anal glands infected because I am not good at emptying them myself ... it led to a skin infection before I knew it. This is a very common thing according to the vet. I keep a 6 week anal gland express appointment now. You may want to consider this if your vet thinks your dog has these issues. Leeo also licks his rear endlessly when they become full.  I have been dealing with this for five years and will for the rest of Leeo's life.

Good luck at the vets.


----------

